# Kaiser for Hashimoto's



## Ashley (Nov 3, 2014)

I am newly diagnosed with Hashimoto's and have the opportunity to change to Kaiser Insurance. Does anyone has any experience working with doctors at Kaiser with thyriod issues? Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's up to you -

Truth.

Your question is impossible to answer.


----------



## LizziePDX (Oct 18, 2014)

Perhaps some folks here who have Kaiser will be able to help you with that.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Kaiser is an HMO. HMO's tend to give minimal care. Not all Kaiser hospitals/insurance have the same doctors so there's no way of giving a collateral answer.

Most everyone is better off with a PPO plan.


----------

